

Google to pay $500 million fine for rogue pharma ads - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/google-to-pay-500-million-fine-for-rogue-pharma-ads.ars

======
ColinWright
Same story from wired: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2543662>

